# whats the best food for cichlids?



## mikeynyhc

I got some african cichlids on tetra spurilina.. what do you fellas suggest is the best food for them? can I feed them hikari gold?


----------



## Deeda

Usually a basic cichlid pellet or flake is appropriate but it may depend on the species. What cichlids do you have?


----------



## mikeynyhc

I'm sorry i thought it was tetra its zoo med spiraling 20 that i am feeding them, i have a few fire fish, chewers and williamsis and a thick skin red fin.. i was going to check this stuff Omega One Super Color Cichlid Small Pellets.. just want to get an idea of what you guys are feeding your fish


----------



## deviswolowitz

I only use mini or small pellets because many fish have intestinal problems from eating too large or too many pellets
I feed frozen bloodworms, brine shrimp, and mysis shrimp
you can also feed cut up shrimp and squid as they get larger
oscars will eat peas and other veggies, but be careful, they'll **** up your tank like you can't imagine.


----------



## amyycooper899

I only use mini or small pellets because many fish have intestinal problems from eating too large or too many pellets
I feed frozen bloodworms, brine shrimp, and mysis shrimp
you can also feed cut up shrimp and squid as they get larger
oscars will eat peas and other veggies, but be careful, they'll **** up your tank like you can't imagine.


----------



## james1983

I use new life spectrum. I've also heard good things about omega and northfin.


----------



## stauzin23

I use Northfin, which I think is the best. I use the cichlid formula and the krill gold. It does not cloud water and ingrediants are top notch. First ingrediant is "Whole Krill Meal". I also use New Era for my mbuna.


----------



## BlueSunshine

Extreme Aquatic Foods "cichlid peewee"


----------



## smitty

I use flakes and pellets. By primary brand of use is HBH. I use just about every flake they produce and I also feed my fish Tetra Jumbo Min. If you have cats mine feed on the Jumbo Min pieces that my fish filter out.


----------



## Scott Bryant

I use NLS 1 and 2 mm, Ken's 1.5 mm cichlid pellet, Ken's basic cichlid flake occasionally and Omega One 1 mm Supercolor cichlid pellets. I have used Paradigm and the fish liked it I just found it a hassle to break it up so much. Who is distributing Northfin in the US? I'd like to try that as well.


----------



## swimmingwiththefish

Ask 100 people you'll get 100 different responses.


----------



## euphr

I just switched to NLS garlic and they appear to not like it. My gt who is a piglet is spitting it out. I think he is just angry as I haven't given him frozen bloodworms in three days. I have used hikari gold with good results. Plus peas and zucchini.


----------



## wortel87

Just nls here. Dont care about feeding different stuff.


----------



## katherine7

mikeynyhc said:


> I got some african cichlids on tetra spurilina.. what do you fellas suggest is the best food for them? can I feed them hikari gold?


60% plant to 40% protein, generally.
You can feed fresh foods, like cucumber and zucchini, or shrimp. :fish:


----------



## Scott Bryant

I got some Northfin 1mm Cichlid formula in the mail today from Northfin USA. Too bad for my fish because Wednesday is fasting day. They can try it tomorrow.


----------



## Scott Bryant

Has anyone else used the Northfin 1 mm. It is way smaller than the other 1 mm products I use, more like 0.5 mm. I have contacted the distributor to see if maybe there was a packaging error. But, IMO it is too small for most 5 inch fish.


----------



## plug

I have noticed that the Northfin 1mm pellets are also very small
I have just purchased 6 mm Northfin for my larger Haps and Fronts

The more I use Northfin foods, the more I like it as it seems to not leave such a big mess in my tank as NLS food does


----------



## punman

I use only New Life Spectrum. Have done so for over 10 years. Used it with tropheus. Using it with Frontosas and cyprichromis and many picky fish. All my cichlids get NLS. Usually cichlid formula but have used other NLS types - they are all pretty similar. I don't like flake food.


----------



## oodog

I use a Omega Cichlid flakes which is a cheap food and probably not good for them at all but then every other day or so i put a cube of frozen brine shrimp in for them


----------

